# Nikon N65



## kdthomas (May 19, 2016)

OK, I just got a chance to buy a N65 ... All of my lenses are Nikon and have been bought in the last two years. It shouldn't tear up my lenses, and they should work okay with this camera, yes?

The owner gave to me the camera to test-drive with a roll of ISO 800 and a Quantaray 28-90 lens, but the thing doesn't auto-focus .. Hmmm. Batteries seem okay, show up with a "full" indicator on the LCD, but they may be old.

I'm thinking I'll offer $50 for the body, $75 with the lens?


----------



## DarkShadow (May 19, 2016)

Your DX glass will vignette probably pretty bad but will work.You can find some clean N80 for around that price range perhaps a tad more and far better camera In everyway. I use to have one,I considered it a poor mans F100.IMO I would pass on it the N65.


----------



## fmw (May 19, 2016)

Ebay has N65 bodies for $30.  If your recently purchased lenses are DX lenses then they won't cover the entire frame.  If they are G lenses you won't be able to adjust aperture so they won't work at all.  Personally I would pass and find a used D80 or some other digital Nikon.  There are good reasons that 35mm film cameras are obsolete.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 19, 2016)

fmw said:


> Ebay has N65 bodies for $30.  If your recently purchased lenses are DX lenses then they won't cover the entire frame.  If they are G lenses you won't be able to adjust aperture so they won't work at all.  Personally I would pass and find a used D80 or some other digital Nikon.  There are good reasons that 35mm film cameras are obsolete.


Really? Have you ever processed film besides at Walmart?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmw (May 20, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > Ebay has N65 bodies for $30.  If your recently purchased lenses are DX lenses then they won't cover the entire frame.  If they are G lenses you won't be able to adjust aperture so they won't work at all.  Personally I would pass and find a used D80 or some other digital Nikon.  There are good reasons that 35mm film cameras are obsolete.
> ...



Thousands of rolls.  Mostly Ektachrome. Why do you ask?


----------



## jcdeboever (May 20, 2016)

fmw said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > fmw said:
> ...


Because you said film cameras are obsolete.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmw (May 20, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



All you have to do is consider how many film cameras are being produced today vs. digital.  Just look at the options for film availability today.  Film cameras are obsolete.  No doubt about that.  That doesn't mean you can't enjoy them and use them. 

I did for 50 years.   I used 4X5, 6X4.5, 6x6, 6X7, 35mm.  I've owned and used cameras made by Nikon, Leica, Hasselblad, Zeiss, Rollei, Mamiya, even Graflex (a long time ago) and you can see the excellent Cambo Legend view camera in my little self portrait above taken with a polaroid film back on a Mamiya 6X7 SLR.  I have a lot of experience with film photography.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 20, 2016)

You obviously do not understand the word obsolete. It means no longer made or used... wrong, film cameras are still being produced as well as film. Film is still a viable art medium, still widely used. Not an opinion, fact. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (May 20, 2016)

My local Camera shop still has enough film shooters to develop film however my local pharmacy seems to have stopped selling any film.The last time I seen a few rolls of fuji hanging off the peg that was normally between $3.00 - $5.00 a roll was like $9.00  There still quite a few film shooters around and some prefer it over digital.


----------



## gsgary (May 20, 2016)

fmw said:


> Ebay has N65 bodies for $30.  If your recently purchased lenses are DX lenses then they won't cover the entire frame.  If they are G lenses you won't be able to adjust aperture so they won't work at all.  Personally I would pass and find a used D80 or some other digital Nikon.  There are good reasons that 35mm film cameras are obsolete.


Since when have film cameras obsolete?  Nothing obsolete about my Leica's 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (May 20, 2016)

I've had an N60 sitting unused since 2000.  Just sayin'...


----------



## fmw (May 20, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Nothing obsolete about my Leica's



Certainly not if they are digital Leicas.  I used Leicas back in the film days myself.  Truly wonderful cameras.  I had a love affair with my M6.


----------



## gsgary (May 20, 2016)

fmw said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing obsolete about my Leica's
> ...


And not if they are film Leicas

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (May 20, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> You obviously do not understand the word obsolete. It means no longer made or used... wrong, film cameras are still being produced as well as film. Film is still a viable art medium, still widely used. Not an opinion, fact.


Film Cameras | Buy Film Camera | Nikon


one, or actually two, reasons Nikon has decided to close their doors and stop everything all together according to the rumors.  LOL

I sold my N80 years ago on TPF.  Never used it much.

According to this it should work with modern AF-S G lenses, though it's a chart from Rockwell
==> Nikon Lens Compatibility

actually review of it, if you consider Rockwell a reviewer vs a fable maker ==> Nikon N65 F65 test review  © 2004 KenRockwell.com


----------



## fmw (May 20, 2016)

gsgary said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



There are companies that still make and sell cassette decks and cassette tapes.  Nevertheless they represent an obsolete technology.


----------



## wfooshee (May 20, 2016)

So, um, that thing in your avatar..... That's obsolete, too, right? What a clunker!!!!


----------



## fmw (May 21, 2016)

wfooshee said:


> So, um, that thing in your avatar..... That's obsolete, too, right? What a clunker!!!!



It is a Cambo Legend view camera.  It can be upgraded to modern technology with a digital back.  It would certainly be a clunker if you tried to hand hold it.  But, yes, as a film camera it is obsolete.


----------



## gsgary (May 21, 2016)

fmw said:


> wfooshee said:
> 
> 
> > So, um, that thing in your avatar..... That's obsolete, too, right? What a clunker!!!!
> ...


No it isn't film is plentiful 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## fmw (May 21, 2016)

> No it isn't film is plentiful



My guess is you weren't doing photography in the 1980's and early 1990's.  It isn't plentiful.  It was plentiful.


----------



## KC1 (May 21, 2016)

Old film cameras make nice antique displays, doorstops and paperweights still.
Film was great when it was the only game in town, as soon as an alternative appeared they lost 99% of the market overnight. Seems most people were ready for an advancement in technology. Some still hang on to them for tradition's sake just like some were slow to embrace the telephone when it came into being. There are always some hold outs, and there is nothing wrong with that. Some actually prefer the look of film, I am not one of them but that doesn't mean it's not a valid point of view, it's just not for me and (most camera users) any more.


----------



## Dave442 (May 21, 2016)

Definitely ask for the extra discount with no auto-focus. Sounds like it could be something fun to give a spin for a bit. I know that I would not need autofocus for anything I would consider taking pictures of today with a film camera.


----------

